# My lyft rating is 4.62. I'm scared to do another ride and get a low rating



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

My lyft rating is 4.62. I'm scared to do another ride and get a low rating


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

I took lyft as a rider and the guy had a 4.3. I don't think they deactivate for that anymore.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Start paying your riders $5 and make sure they rate you 5 stars.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Start paying your riders $5 and make sure they rate you 5 stars.


Lol.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Just hand your passengers $5 starbucks gift cards...and tell them merry christmas. I bet everyone gives you 5 stars and you get your ratings back up


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> Just hand your passengers $5 starbucks gift cards...and tell them merry christmas. I bet everyone gives you 5 stars and you get your ratings back up


Now you have a good point!!! I may actually do that.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

just have your friends request a few rides and make sure they give you 5 stars


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> just have your friends request a few rides and make sure they give you 5 stars


Yes. I am aware of that option.


----------



## ubereverywhereprerolls (Jul 12, 2016)

To be honest man, u are too worried. Customers can smell that on you. I mean obviously you need to do something different but don't worry. People always say rideshare is just driving but it's also a lot of politics involved. Play the game. Game your customers. Read them. Play what they wanna hear and say what they want to hear. Act unbothered. But please don't give them a damn thing but that ride.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> just have your friends request a few rides and make sure they give you 5 stars


I don't have that many friends. The ones I do have would probably give me 1-star just to piss me off!!!


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

ubereverywhereprerolls said:


> To be honest man, u are too worried. Customers can smell that on you. I mean obviously you need to do something different but don't worry. People always say rideshare is just driving but it's also a lot of politics involved. Play the game. Game your customers. Read them. Play what they wanna hear and say what they want to hear. Act unbothered. But please don't give them a damn thing but that ride.


Also try to take a shower daily.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> My lyft rating is 4.62. I'm scared to do another ride and get a low rating


See your PMs. Sent you a lil tip that should resolve your troubles and make lyft ratings nonstressful in future.

Relaxing will also naturally help it further, pax can smell lack of confidence or fear


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS oh and if in suburbia, ONLY accept/pickup 4.9 rated pax.

5.0 ok in urban areas though

Never 5 in suburbia, never NEVER new-unrated, maybe 4.8 if feeling adventurous... and never 4.7 & below

And try to go out of your way to cancel on pax that aren't out within a minute max (yeah yeah I know new policy makes that hard)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PS some of the RECORD HIGH rating weeks I've had were with:

1) smashed bumper, bent muffler and broken AC
2) bent shock with a negative camber of like 8° on front pax side wheel, and busted tie rod making HORRID grinding noises

I got the feeling that when my car was good clean and awesome, some areas envy-1*d me

In some of those areas, telling pax I got the car cuz I couldn't afford no $30k Prius and cost just $11,999, all borrowed from family cuz no credit, & that it was 30k hard rideshare miles ago so now prolly worth $8k magically FIXED rating issues


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

ubereverywhereprerolls said:


> To be honest man, u are too worried. Customers can smell that on you. I mean obviously you need to do something different but don't worry. People always say rideshare is just driving but it's also a lot of politics involved. Play the game. Game your customers. Read them. Play what they wanna hear and say what they want to hear. Act unbothered. *But please don't give them a damn thing but that ride.*


Give them good service in a safe, clean ride.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Pax just want you to be friendly, have a clean car and drive safe. They don't care if you are in a BMW or a Camry.

If they wanted a BMw, they would request car service.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Op, how long have you been driving. Increase your rides and the low ratings don't matter that much. Less rides makes a low rate or one bad ride affect you more.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Here in SF some of the riders are becoming more, errrr, jerks (for lack of a better term that won't get flagged). My rating has dropped from 4.97 to 4.94 over the past three days alone. I'll bet at 4.62 in no time if this keeps up. Seriously, people are just being unreasonable right now.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I think lyft riders have higher expectations.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I think lyft riders have higher expectations.


I'm not surprised when Lyft just sent their drivers an email yesterday recommending we "invest" in an extra usb cord for charging passenger phones, carry an AUX cord so passengers can play their own music, or at least prepare a custom passenger-friendly playlist. I mean seriously. I had a pax get in the other day with his partner and he immediately asked "Is that Google Maps?" "Do you have gum?" "Can I grab a water?" "Do you have a trash bin?" "Can you change the radio station to 94.9?" "Are you sure this is the best way to go?" And then his girlfriend fired up both Waze and Google Maps with the destination selected and the volume on high. The trip ended close to their destination with the girlfriend asking: "Will we get charged for the length of time it took because you drove this big circle?" The "circle" being the fact that all streets are one way with turn restrictions and therefore necessary to get to their destination. Jeez.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> I'm not surprised when Lyft just sent their drivers an email yesterday recommending we "invest" in an extra usb cord for charging passenger phones, carry an AUX cord so passengers can play their own music, or at least prepare a custom passenger-friendly playlist. I mean seriously. I had a pax get in the other day with his partner and he immediately asked "Is that Google Maps?" "Do you have gum?" "Can I grab a water?" "Do you have a trash bin?" "Can you change the radio station to 94.9?" "Are you sure this is the best way to go?" And then his girlfriend fired up both Waze and Google Maps with the destination selected and the volume on high. The trip ended close to their destination with the girlfriend asking: "Will we get charged for the length of time it took because you drove this big circle?" The "circle" being the fact that all streets are one way with turn restrictions and therefore necessary to get to their destination. Jeez.


Let's just rate each other a 1 star and go our separate ways.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Lyft don't care about rating. You are perfect trust me


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Holiday said:


> Lyft don't care about rating. You are perfect trust me


Lyft wants market share.


----------



## Aky114 (Oct 9, 2016)

I went all the way down to a 4.3 and had to quit doing lyft in my college down. Started going into big cities to deal with adults and my ratings is up to a 4.86 or something. Lyft told me to use to comment box what I think the rating should be from the passenger. I started putting on all my rides " should be five stars received from passenger for trip" and if my rating wouldn't go up I would message support and they would removed bad ratings given to me. Several occasions (over 3 times) they would bump me up from a 4.5 or 4.6 to a 4.7 flat. I found that asking questions, being extremely nice -and concerned about your rating will get you far with support at least with me. If you get into a good conversation with a passenger and it's a good ride I would always ask at the end to give me 5 stars and I would really appreciate it and they would. Hope that helps


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Are you frequently calling passengers and asking them to cancel? Lately, I suspect the big pink mustache is dinging our ratings for that. I've had a lot of good passengers lately, many with tips, but my rating is inexplicably tanking on Lyft, but not on Uber where it is holding steady. It always see the rating go down after a call to the passenger --> cancellation.

Compared to Uber, Lyft management really seems to have a pet peeve about drivers calling pax to cancel, even when that is the best option for both parties. I'm not going to leave a PrimeTime and/or guarantee zone to drive 20 minutes unpaid for a $3.75 fare, and possibly be too far away to make the next hour's guarantee. Plus, the passenger is often better served by rerequesting and getting a closer driver.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Are you frequently calling passengers and asking them to cancel? Lately, I suspect the big pink mustache is dinging our ratings for that. I've had a lot of good passengers lately, many with tips, but my rating is inexplicably tanking on Lyft, but not on Uber where it is holding steady. It always see the rating go down after a call to the passenger --> cancellation.
> 
> Compared to Uber, Lyft management really seems to have a pet peeve about drivers calling pax to cancel, even when that is the best option for both parties. I'm not going to leave a PrimeTime and/or guarantee zone to drive 20 minutes unpaid for a $3.75 fare, and possibly be too far away to make the next hour's guarantee. Plus, the passenger is often better served by rerequesting and getting a closer driver.


As a driver I don't want any driver calling me to ask me to cancel. It comes with the job. Log off and go home if you don't want to chase a fare or two.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

What "job"?…We are all independent contractors, remember?


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> What "job"?&#8230;We are all independent contractors, remember?


10 weeks ago you joined FUBER or Lyft, in the REAL WORLD even contractors have to fulfill expectations. Customer orders ride from perfered providers, you complete the order or service, and you get funds deposited into your account every Tuesday night. Simple. 
Driver with tanking rating; how many rides do you do each week? Time of the day and demographic of the customers you serve? Professional or trashy? The million dollar question are you doing anything to give them the reason to give you anything other than a 5.0? The only way to bring your rating up is to drive and flood out the poor rating with good. It could take two or three weeks to get positive. Get to 4.65 that makes you a 4.7 a lot of drivers are at that range.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Simmer down, Old Smokey. For your information, Ive only been posting for 10 weeks, but driving a lot longer.

Maybe you can prevent forest fires, but I'd rather only drive for profit, not to lose money, impress people, or do a charity. Sub-minimum wage hours while wearing down my car with empty miles just isn't worth it, so I take steps to minimize that whenever possible.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Simmer down, Old Smokey. For your information, Ive only been posting for 10 weeks, but driving a lot longer.
> 
> Maybe you can prevent forest fires, but I'd rather only drive for profit, not to lose money, impress people, or do a charity. Sub-minimum wage hours while wearing down my car with empty miles just isn't worth it, so I take steps to minimize that whenever possible.


You get a 55 cent per mile tax deduction, if you don't want to wear down your car, with sub minimum wages start 2017 off right STOP DRIVING!!!


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> As a driver I don't want any driver calling me to ask me to cancel. It comes with the job. Log off and go home if you don't want to chase a fare or two.


Dude, you are not setting the standards here. I text passengers every time to cancel. Do you have a problem with that? Then call a car service and make a reservation for your 5.00am pick up, i'm not going to drive 25 miles to your house.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> Are you frequently calling passengers and asking them to cancel? Lately, I suspect the big pink mustache is dinging our ratings for that. I've had a lot of good passengers lately, many with tips, but my rating is inexplicably tanking on Lyft, but not on Uber where it is holding steady. It always see the rating go down after a call to the passenger --> cancellation.
> 
> Compared to Uber, Lyft management really seems to have a pet peeve about drivers calling pax to cancel, even when that is the best option for both parties. I'm not going to leave a PrimeTime and/or guarantee zone to drive 20 minutes unpaid for a $3.75 fare, and possibly be too far away to make the next hour's guarantee. Plus, the passenger is often better served by rerequesting and getting a closer driver.


Tips and low ratings go hand in hand on Lyft

Reason unknown, but often observed


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Maksim said:


> Pax just want you to be friendly, have a clean car and drive safe. They don't care if you are in a BMW or a Camry.
> 
> If they wanted a BMw, they would request car service.


They do care.

Millenials from lower middleclass hoods will trash any bimmers ratings just for giggles and spite.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I think lyft riders have higher expectations.


Seems it varies

I have a much easier time on Lyft than on Uber


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> I'm not surprised when Lyft just sent their drivers an email yesterday recommending we "invest" in an extra usb cord for charging passenger phones, carry an AUX cord so passengers can play their own music, or at least prepare a custom passenger-friendly playlist. I mean seriously. I had a pax get in the other day with his partner and he immediately asked "Is that Google Maps?" "Do you have gum?" "Can I grab a water?" "Do you have a trash bin?" "Can you change the radio station to 94.9?" "Are you sure this is the best way to go?" And then his girlfriend fired up both Waze and Google Maps with the destination selected and the volume on high. The trip ended close to their destination with the girlfriend asking: "Will we get charged for the length of time it took because you drove this big circle?" The "circle" being the fact that all streets are one way with turn restrictions and therefore necessary to get to their destination. Jeez.


WHY did these people get to their destination, again???

Tell me it was at least PT400%....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Aky114 said:


> I went all the way down to a 4.3 .......


DELETE THIS.

Please.
Do.
It.
Now!!!

And next time PM exploits if you wanna share em (which I did already for OP, .days ago)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

NEVER discuss exploits and loopholes in a public forum....that's how they close em


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Dude, you are not setting the standards here. I text passengers every time to cancel. Do you have a problem with that? Then call a car service and make a reservation for your 5.00am pick up, *i'm not going to drive 25 miles to your house*.


I rarely not accept pings and always well above 90% acceptance rating. During our recent snow storm, it was a city wide pink (prime time) area, anywhere up to 500%. But during those couple of days, my acceptance rating dropped down to around 50-60%. I was getting pings from pax 45 minutes plus away to get to an outlying suburb when I am smack dab in the middle of dark pink in the city.

I was bombarded with texts and emails from Lyft about my low (dropping) acceptance rating. In the meantime, my acceptance rating has almost got back to normal


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Adieu said:


> NEVER discuss exploits and loopholes in a public forum....that's how they close em


This is so true, so true..


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I was bombarded with texts and emails from Lyft about my low (dropping) acceptance rating. In the meantime, my acceptance rating has almost got back to normal


 We all get same "action" texts and emails. Don't worry, just do your best.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Also, I for one do NOT want "social driver" part timers getting the scoops on the hardcore working driver's bag of tricks...

They don't need it. 

They don't deal with the stuff we handle on a daily basis.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Dude, you are not setting the standards here. I text passengers every time to cancel. Do you have a problem with that? Then call a car service and make a reservation for your 5.00am pick up, i'm not going to drive 25 miles to your house.


If that is the scenario MAN UP AND CANCEL!!!! Why call the customer?


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> If that is the scenario MAN UP AND CANCEL!!!! Why call the customer?


Why ...? . Let me tell you.

That one "man up" cancel can cause a driver to lose the entire week's worth of guarantee money. For me this week, that is several hundred dollars.

It now takes 9 complete rides to un-do the damage caused by one missed ping or cancellation. Not 9 pings, 9 complete rides. It used to be 9 pings, and that makes a huge difference. It's become much more difficult and time consuming to make those guarantee numbers in central NJ since Lyft's recent round of changes to acceptance rate calculations.

And to make matters even worse...two more things...Lyft now counts no show or Line overload cancels against acceptance *AND* does not count rider cancellations in acceptance. This makes the guarantees near impossible to qualify for unless you are nearly perfect all week long. One mistake and you are out several hundred dollars.

You can "man up", I need to make money for my family.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Old Smokey said:


> If that is the scenario MAN UP AND CANCEL!!!! Why call the customer?


Man up? What are you, 12?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

How ya doing, Auxcord? Things getting better?


----------



## CommiePuddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Dude, you are not setting the standards here. I text passengers every time to cancel. Do you have a problem with that? Then call a car service and make a reservation for your 5.00am pick up, i'm not going to drive 25 miles to your house.


I would never cancel for the benefit of a driver. They don't want to carry me as a passenger? They can go through the hassle. Longer they fart around waiting on me to do it is longer that they're burning gas and not getting paid.

And you can bet for damned sure I'm sending some screenshots of those texts to Uber to ask them to not pay a cancellation fee to a driver that made no effort to actually pick up the customer they agreed to give a ride.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

CommiePuddin said:


> I would never cancel for the benefit of a driver. They don't want to carry me as a passenger? They can go through the hassle. Longer they fart around waiting on me to do it is longer that they're burning gas and not getting paid.
> 
> And you can bet for damned sure I'm sending some screenshots of those texts to Uber to ask them to not pay a cancellation fee to a driver that made no effort to actually pick up the customer they agreed to give a ride.


Ok, please don't cancel, sit and wait 45 minutes. I'll be doing the same thing.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I think lyft riders have higher expectations.


My Lyft rating is slightly higher than my Uber rating. My Uber is 4.88 and my lyft is a nicely rounded 4.9. I don't know what I'm doing differently other than, I'm a pretty chill, safe driver (very rarely have harsh braking, not a road rager, don't get stressed out in traffic), friendly, and I work hard at having good customer service. I have the aux cord, chargers, and usually have some gum that I don't mind sharing, but TBH I very rarely get people requesting any of that: Maybe 1 in 50 pax... I'm usually the one who offers the phone charge cord if they mention their phone being about to die (they usually very much appreciate my attentive thoughtfulness).


----------



## CommiePuddin (Nov 17, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Ok, please don't cancel, sit and wait 45 minutes. I'll be doing the same thing.


Ok. Meanwhile, I'll open Lyft, go home and laugh with the driver about you the whole way home. In your third hour of waiting for me to cancel, I'll be sound asleep, but you'll have your pride.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

CommiePuddin said:


> Ok. Meanwhile, I'll open Lyft, go home and laugh with the driver about you the whole way home. In your third hour of waiting for me to cancel, I'll be sound asleep, but you'll have your pride.


Guess what, i'll open Lyft and take the first ping while you keep waiting. There are so many low life scum out there, i'm well trained for not to be suckered by those cheap souls!


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Guess what, i'll open Lyft and take the first ping while you keep waiting. There are so many low life scum out there, i'm well trained for not to be suckered by those cheap souls!


How can you accept a ping while on a trip?


----------

